# Where 2 get a Tach?



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

Does anyone know a good place to get a tach. I was looking for a aftermarket tach w/ shift light. Maybe about a 4".


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

omg.

are you really this hopeless?


www.useyerbrain.com


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude- if your car is standard- you dont have to worry, it knows when to shift. If its manual and you really need a shift light, get an msd rpm module and hook it up to a varad l.e.d. Dude, 4 inch tachs are for the Bi and the Curious movies. Dont do it, Please just dont do it- its a waste- really it is.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I'll sell you my super sfc if you really want something thats cool so you can see your rpms- chicks dig the super afc


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> dude- if your car is standard- you dont have to worry, it knows when to shift. If its manual and you really need a shift light, get an msd rpm module and hook it up to a varad l.e.d. Dude, 4 inch tachs are for the Bi and the Curious movies. Dont do it, Please just dont do it- its a waste- really it is.


Pardon my ignorance,but isn't Standard and Manual the same??


----------



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> I'll sell you my super sfc if you really want something thats cool so you can see your rpms- chicks dig the super afc


For real? that'd be cool. I haven't heard of those, but do you have pics and stuff? How do I get ahold of you? Ya, cause I really want to get one before Christmas. Ya, it's a stick!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

oopsy- yep- thats just about stupid of me. kinda like an automatic that you shift yourself? Hey man, if youre interested just pm me.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

bryce said:


> For real? that'd be cool. I haven't heard of those, but do you have pics and stuff? How do I get ahold of you? Ya, cause I really want to get one before Christmas. Ya, it's a stick!!!


Bryce, just do a search for tachometers on Google. There are any number of online stores that sell them. If all you need is a tach you probably don't need 0341TODD's super afc.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

The afc has a tach built into it Scott, and its got all kinds of other goodies- Throttle position, Air Flow Meter, Correction Meter, Plus it records up to 15 second time lapses etc etc etc- Im selling it for less then an autometer pro comp gauge and I have all the instruction manuals, warranty info, and display manuals in english and japanese  Youre just mad b/c I made you do all that crazy stuff with my accounts and I gave you all those problems/ J/K I did appreciate it


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

0341TODD, how much are you asking for the AFC? I guess this is the 1gt gen one, right? Would you have a picture as well?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Plus, it isnt tacky


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> The afc has a tach built into it Scott, and its got all kinds of other goodies- Throttle position, Air Flow Meter, Correction Meter, Plus it records up to 15 second time lapses etc etc etc- Im selling it for less then an autometer pro comp gauge and I have all the instruction manuals, warranty info, and display manuals in english and japanese  Youre just mad b/c I made you do all that crazy stuff with my accounts and I gave you all those problems/ J/K I did appreciate it




if he wants a tach, he doesn't need the AFC. 

I just don't understand how this guy can't figure out where to buy a tach? I mean, has he ever heard of an auto parts store? pep boys? advanced? auto zone? checkers? whatever???


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey man where do you live in Cleveland? Im from Willoughby-lol. Id like to get 200 for it, the new one is 570. I have all the paper work. I didnt do anything stupid to it like paint it with krylon or anything. I have all the paperwork on it and I have been the sole owner of it.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im trying to sell this thing here guys- why all the hating!?!? That thing is way cooler then a gay ass tach, Why buy a crap ass tach that belongs in a 69 camaro?!?! You were making fun of him at the begining of the thread and now youre trying to help him make his car tacky? ARE YOU GUYS NOT FAMILIAR WITH THE PRODUCT HERE? The afc has a built in tach- realtime? and you can adjust your fuel curve every 500 rpms! Why buy a tach when you can get a tach- plus more - plus more- plus more?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I only wrote what I did because it appeared Bryce wasn't aware the afc is more than just a tach. I don't see a problem here...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Alrighty then  Thats what I was saying though- for the price of higher end tach, Ive got the afc and its alot cooler then turning your car into a 65 g.t.o


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Hey man where do you live in Cleveland? Im from Willoughby-lol. Id like to get 200 for it, the new one is 570. I have all the paper work. I didnt do anything stupid to it like paint it with krylon or anything. I have all the paperwork on it and I have been the sole owner of it.


I live in Old Brooklyn, which is a part of the city of Cleveland. I live close to the Brooklyn/Parma region. I'm sort of far from Willoughby (I'm on the West Side, sorta south-ish actually. You're deep down in the East Side), like maybe 30 miles at the most. If you're coming up north anytime soon, let me know. I'm always busy helping folks with holding some kind of Nissan meet around here. 

I'm pretty interested in the AFC, but its going to take a little while (like a month or more) before I can muster the money for it. Do you stay up here in Ohio? If you do, I'd like to see this item if you don't mind. Or just post pics. Whichever you're comfortable with.

Oh, if you can wait until May, I will have SE-R brakes (B13, code AD18VF) that I'd be more than willing to trade with you. Let me know.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I live in Ft Myers Fl now man. I had alot of friends who lived in Brooklyn actually. It was also on the way to summit  That is perfectly fine man- I can get the digital camera out and take a picture of it in action tomorrow if youd like. Email me when you read this [email protected] 
That way we can keep needless text off of the forums. Im in no hurry to sell it man- so a month is no problem.


----------



## Khorne (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes I understand that its quite easy to tell when you engine decides it needs a shift change, but a tach would be nice when you can't hear anything over the music or whatevers goin on. Just to ask, for those who have done it, how easy is it to install? (Chilton doesn't say squat about tachs) Im trying to figure out if its worth the ordeal or not.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

what happened to Bryce?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What happened to Bryce? On top of that- who are you guys? Where did you come from?


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

BIG TACH does that thing got a hemmi :givebeer:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

:bs:


----------

